# Cork's Erase + Endosurge stack log



## Cork (Oct 14, 2011)

Hiyo! Cork here. Time for another experimental log. This time it's PES Erase and BPS Endosurge that are up at the plate. First, here are some stats about myself for those who don't really know me. I'm 6', ~212lbs, and a natural semi-competitve bodybuilder. These products are all natural and will not compromise my position for competition in natural federations. 

What do I expect from this stack? Well, what can anyone expect from trying to increase Test from multiple pathways? I'm currently cutting so I am looking to increase the quality of lean mass. Density is a fickle beast when it comes to natural bodybuilding, so any that I can add will be a plus. Since I'll be in an overall caloric deficit, I'm hoping that I will keep to my consistent strength gains.

I will be logging my strength gains, my mood, how I feel in the gym, day to day ramblings, what the weather is like, what I'm wearing.. you know, the usual stuff. All I have is 30 days and I'm shooting for the moon. Stay tuned!

And if anyone is interested on trying the stack too, it's cheap!


----------



## Cork (Oct 15, 2011)

So a little bit more about the stack.  Endosurge is 2 pills 3 times a day and Erase is 1 pill 3 times a day.  My first serving is when I wake up with my eggs and my last serving is with a shake before I go to bed.

My first serving was Wednesday.  On Thursday, nothing amazing in the gym.  I follow 531 and I've been doing it for so long now where just the required reps are PRs almost every week.

On Friday I did have an insane squat day.  My squat day usually consists of the following:

Back squat (main lift)
Front squat
Lever leg press
Calves
Speed pulls
Core

And that's if I have enough energy.  Some days I drop core, or speed pulls, or swap out front squats.  It's basically a modular day depending on how I feel.  On this Friday, I actually wanted to focus on my squatting by itself so after my main 531 rep scheme I set up a box for just barely above parallel and pounded out doubles with 225 (with my max being right around 300).  I have no idea how many doubles I did.  I lost count.  I was so focused that when I was done, I was mentally fried.  All last night I felt like shit from that workout, that's how intense it was.  But do I think the Supps caused that?  Maybe not.  I just haven't had an awesome squat day in a while and I wanted one.

No change in mood or libido so far past the norm.


----------



## Cork (Oct 17, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried this stack?  I feel like in the last couple days I've been suffering from really poor nights of sleep.  Nothing in my day to day schedule has changed.  I'm not sure what could be causing it.

Anyhow, today is military press with back.  I think I might toss in some HIIT afterwards depending on how I feel.  My cardio is getting better but it still sucks compared to where I think it should be.  I'll give an update this evening.


----------



## Cork (Oct 18, 2011)

Yesterday in the gym was military press combined with back.  Lately I've been feeling lackluster in the gym, but yesterday's lift was nuts.  I had a huge upper body pump.  My shoulders looked better than ever after all my pressing.

I need to weigh myself, I haven't done that in a while.  Mood and libido are good.  My life is pretty grand right now so I have no complaints.


----------



## Resolve (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey man, I'll follow along.  Nothing worse than running a log and not having any company.  

I haven't run Erase and Endosurge, but I have done Anabeta/Endosurge and will be again shortly.


----------



## Cork (Oct 19, 2011)

Haha, thanks Resolve.  The log section here is packed and I know mine is just one more for busy people to read and comment on.  I'm not asking for a lot here.  Hopefully someone learns from what they read whether they comment on it or not.

Tuesday was a good day for lifting.  I'm kicking myself out of a slump in the gym forcefully and making progress.  About 4 months ago I made 405lbs on deadlift, and that was a huge PR.  2 months ago I did it for 2 reps.  Yesterday I did 405x3, so that was a huge deal for me.

I felt like the king, so I followed it up with a lot of heavy ham and core work.  I was wiped out when I got home but I was in a great mood.


----------



## Resolve (Oct 19, 2011)

Dude, nothing beats a good dead session.  When that bar comes off the ground and you hit lockout with a record breaking pull (or in this case, triple), man, it's a great feeling.  

Congrats!


----------



## Cork (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks man.  I quivered a little on the first rep so I was worried, haha.


----------



## Cork (Oct 24, 2011)

Damn there are so many active logs here.  Mine got pushed down fast.

I'll recap my Friday lift and the weekend. 

Friday was squat day. Normally my squat days are dedicated to quad focus, but they have since become days where I am obsessed with improving my squat. I used to only use the 531 scheme with squats then move to front squats, leg press, extensions, blah blah blah.

531 called for 285x3 that day. My warmup and first 2 sets felt great, but on the money set, I only pulled of 2.66666 reps. The guy spotting me really made me work at it too, but I just couldn't lock out. So needless to say, I destroyed myself with box squats from parallel with 225. I started with triples. When I got too tired from triples, I did doubles. Then just a couple singles after that. All in all I probably did 8-10 sets total. Energy was good, mood was good even after failing, it was a good workout. 

This weekend was filled with rest and recovery. Took my caps as prescribed except for Sunday. Saturday was a late night so I slept in real late on Sunday and only had time to fit in 2 servings. Things are improving in the gym, but I still can't be sure if I can attribute it to the Erase+Endo yet.


----------



## Resolve (Oct 24, 2011)

Hmm, failing on the lockout is unusual; most guys I've seen have trouble coming out of the hole.  You could try half-squats from pins maybe to help with that.  The box squats are another good option.


----------



## Cork (Oct 30, 2011)

For anyone following along, I'm going to retire this log unless something amazing happens in the next 2 weeks.  It's been about 3 weeks of use, and I haven't felt any change.  Strength levels are the same, no drastic body composition change, not even an increase in sex drive.  

I'm going to say that this supps are not worth the money, they didn't even give a good placebo effect.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 30, 2011)

Natural test boosters wise I found:

Tribulous just made me more angry and horny, unsure if it effected me in the gym

Testofen made me more angry, horny, oily skin and I personally hit my biggest PR's on this supplement, but the oily skin was getting to me so I stopped taking it. Just on the trib now!


----------

